# My indoor enclosures



## GBtortoises (Oct 24, 2009)

As much as I hate to, by virtue of my climate (upstate New York), I have to bring my tortoises indoors in the early fall, usually around early October. The enclosures in the photos below is where they spend 3-4 months of winter until they go into hibernation and then back outdoors in the spring.
Except for the hatchling and yearling enclosures which are rubbermaid type containers, the rest are either 2' x 4' or 2' x 6' (some are wider too) made of 3/4" plywood and painted with a good quality latex enamel semi gloss paint. This finish makes them very easy to keep clean. Even in the Redfoot enclosure, where the substrate and air are much more humid, I've never had any problems with mold or any other issues with the enclosure or it's finish.
The entire room in on two seperate circuits, each with it's own timer to control the lights. The room is tapped into my house heat source but it has always been closed off because it actually can get too hot in this room during the daytime with all the lights. I usually have to leave the door open too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2009)

Those are great enclosures. Is it hard to administer to the middle and top ones? I'm assuming they don't slide out? That truly is a reptile room! Thanks for showing us your pictures.

Yvonne


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 24, 2009)

The middle ones are very easy to access, the top of the enclosures are just 39". The top row is a little more difficult, the top of the enclosures on that row is about 64". I can easily see into them but use a short step stool when feeding and cleaning. Even at that they are still easy to access.


emysemys said:


> Those are great enclosures. Is it hard to administer to the middle and top ones? I'm assuming they don't slide out? That truly is a reptile room! Thanks for showing us your pictures.
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Oct 24, 2009)

That's awesome. I bet your electric bill is pretty high. I do love your enclosures.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow, how many tortoises do you have? What kinds of tortoises do you have besides Redfoots? You have a very impressive set-up and equipment. Did it take a long time to build?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow that's crazy! I'd love to look at a list of your tort species/amounts. You are quite ambitious.


----------



## samstar (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats some collection!


----------



## Isa (Oct 25, 2009)

Wooww, beautiful! I love your reptile room


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, my meter spins at warp speed in the fall and winter, the Electric company loves me! Thanks for the compliment on the enclosures.
Gary B.



Candy said:


> That's awesome. I bet your electric bill is pretty high. I do love your enclosures.




I actually only have three Redfoots. Years ago I used to breed them, sold off the group and then one of my daughters wanted her own tortoise, but something different than what we kept so I ended up buying an offspring from my previous breeding group from the new owner! That one is 7 years old now and I have two 6 months olds that I just acquired in a trade for some of my cb'09 Hermanns. I wasn't planning on getting back into Redfoots but it seems to be happening that way! That's okay, I really like them and they're my wife's favorites.
I am fortunate to be a former contractor and still have an entire woodshop to use (I also build furniture and custom enclosures). So if need be I can build about a dozen enclosures like those in the photo in about a day. 


Stephanie Logan said:


> Wow, how many tortoises do you have? What kinds of tortoises do you have besides Redfoots? You have a very impressive set-up and equipment. Did it take a long time to build?




Thank you to everyone for the compliments. While I might still be new to this forum, my passion and experience with keeping tortoises and turtle species goes back over 25 years. I have hatched captive born tortoises that are now producing more captive born tortoises! One particular Marginated female that I have is a 2nd generation captive born and for the first time this year (she is 8 years old), has produced offspring, making them the 3rd generation born in captivity. I strongly believe in keeping tortoises as close to natural as possible and in captive breeding. With the number of tortoises in captivity nowadays there should be no reason anymore to be taking them from the wild. That is also why I openly and freely share my husbandry and breeding techniques with anyone interested, to encourage them to breed tortoises in captivity. Mine isn't the only way but it has worked very well for me for two and half decades. I encourage everyone to find multiple sources for information and then tailor their husbandry methods to what works best for them and more importantly, what is in the best interest of the animals.
Enough blabbing--I keep and breed Eastern Hermann's, Dalmatian Hermann's, Marginateds, Ibera & Russian tortoises. I also have a nice group of Pancake tortoises (all cb except for two) that I will be concentrating on and would like to get into Spider tortoises in the future. 
As far as how many--let's just say more than 80, less than 100. Honestly, the number isn't important to me, the individual animal is.


----------



## Shelbymom (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

I can't see any of your pics. My hubby and I are trying to build a tort enclosure/table this weekend for a 4lb 10 inch sulcata. Trying to get ideas. Might you be able to email the pics directly to me?

My email is [email protected]

Thank you.

Janine


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 29, 2009)

Janine,

Will do!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow great enclosure and tort room. Wish I lived near you I'd ask you (and pay) to have you build them for me.  Thanks for sharing those pics with us.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Robin!


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 4, 2009)

Does your wife help you care for 'em? Its always nice when your partner enjoys the same hobby! 
Very impressive Gb. & I envy you!


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 5, 2009)

dreadyA said:


> Does your wife help you care for 'em? Its always nice when your partner enjoys the same hobby!
> Very impressive Gb. & I envy you!


I am very, very fortunate to have a wife that has always supported my obsession with tortoises (and motorcycles). While she really isn't that interested herself, she occasionally checks them out and always goes to reptile shows with me. She likes does like baby Redfoots alot
She and my youngest daughter (11 yrs old) actually did most of the painting on my indoor enclosures.


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 5, 2009)

i know how it is man i also live in new york i know how it is its really annoying to keep my tortoises. NICE ENCLOSURES!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2009)

GBtortoises said:


> Yeah, my meter spins at warp speed in the fall and winter, the Electric company loves me!
> Gary B.



Ha Ha!! I'm several thousands of dollars in the hole because of the initial outlay, but every day from about 9a until around 2p, when the cottonwood tree gets between my roof and the sun, my electric meter spins backwards!! Solar panels!!

Yvonne


----------



## Sudhira (Nov 25, 2009)

Perfectomundo!


----------

